

Smile or Die - exit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5um8QWWRvo

======
chegra84
This is a very good talk. I think the world is flooded with too much of
positivity thinking. As he pointed out he is not for negativity but realism.

Books like rich dad poor dad and the secret aren't based off analysis or
science but anecdotal evidence.

I abhor anecdote; they only represent one data point and you could easily
attribute that to being luck. They might as well give a strategy on how to win
the lottery and then say look at Jane Doe she used the strategy and she won a
million dollars. Give me a thousand Jane Doe who have done the same then we
can talk, until then Jane Doe is just lucky.

